# Digitrax duplex throttle battery



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am curious about how long a 9v battery lasts in the duplex throttle. Is any one using a 9.7v rechargeable? Let me know your experience. Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Normally I get about 4 to 5 hours of use.
Take the battary out and turn it around, putting back in backwards, (yes its safe) when not using it otherwise it will drain it down when sitting idle.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I take my batteries out when not in use.


----------



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all. New to this forum and new to DCC last month. I have the Digitrax Super Chief with DT402D throttle. I find having to take the battery out after each session and then reinserting at the next session pretty annoying, especially after dropping $550+. And my Maha PowerEX batteries don't come out very easily (need a flat screwdriver to pry out-no good long term for battery casing). Anyway, I am planning on getting a UP5 and a PS14 to set up off line separate from the layout power and keep powered 24/7, so I can just plug in after each session and leave and have the battery not run down-I shut down the whole layout with a wall switch. I know I could keep the UP92 powered but if there were any power spikes/issues I would rather loose the $15 UP5 than the $160 UP92. Plus I can plug in 2 throttles with the UP5, where I could only plug in 1 with the UP92. Thanks all for all the good input I have absorbed here in the last month.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

tophiass said:


> Plus I can plug in 2 throttles with the UP5, where I could only plug in 1 with the UP92. Thanks all for all the good input I have absorbed here in the last month.


I think you can plug in to the side of it to.


----------

